# Gramophone Award Nominees - Concerto Category



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

I just published my personal comments on the Gramophone Award nominees in the Concerto category on my blog:

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/08...5-gramophone-award-nominees-part-ii-concerto/

What do you think?


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

gramophone is an invaluable treasure trove of resources indeed....

i like from your article: Bruch & Prokofiev’s Violin Concertos by Guro Kleven Hagen with the Oslo Phlharmonic and Bjarte Engeset


----------

